# Leg bones from lamb safe?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am thawing out a lamb, about newborn-size, but I am wondering if the leg bones are safe to feed for the adult teeth? Anyone have experience in this?


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I feed lamb shanks with no problems, although the bones are definitely harder than pork and chicken bones. The only thing I don't feed are beef bones.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Update: thankfully, the head was already cut off and the skin as well but i had to keep my heart out of this butcher scene and see it as meat only. It was interesting to cut it up though and learn about the anatomy. I gave them each half a rib cage, one front leg and part of the spine and liver. They did really well and were not in a hurry so no swallowing of large pieces.
Mudypoz, with 'shank' you mean the lower part of the leg, right? How old was that lamb you think (the one you fed to your dog)? It looks like the hind legs are heavier though. They are still in the fridge. Maybe I cook them for broth.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes, the lower part of the leg. I'm not sure how old the lamb was, not super young I don't think, most likely a few months. I always feed them with all of the meat on them though, never "bare".


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mudypoz said:


> Yes, the lower part of the leg. I'm not sure how old the lamb was, not super young I don't think, most likely a few months. I always feed them with all of the meat on them though, never "bare".


The lamb was tiny but had grass in its stomach. About the height of a Min Pin. With 'bare' do you mean no bones?


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Wow that is tiny! I can see how it would be hard to keep your heart out of things. I've had offers of whole deer but I just can't make myself cut up a whole animal. With bare I mean that I only feed bones with plenty of meat on them, never just the bone.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Mudypoz said:


> I feed lamb shanks with no problems, although the bones are definitely harder than pork and chicken bones. The only thing I don't feed are beef bones.


Can you tell me why no beef bones? I've been giving mine beef bones. I ask them to cut off the heads of the bones so he can get to the marrow. Am I giving him something I shouldn't be? Is it because you're afraid it may damage their teeth?

Also anyone know if pork bones are safe? In other words, do we need to worry about trichinosis from raw pork products?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't give beef bones because I find it kinda scary for their teeth. I have given the big joints in the past for them to chew off the ligaments and soft tissue. They take up too much room in the dogs' freezer so I don't get them anymore. My breeder feeds the adults beef neck bones; I don't. I also don't feed pork bones from the stores as I think the animals are too mature already and bones too dense (correct me if I am wrong please).
Yesterday they each had half a piglet (umbilical cord still attached), and ate everything; hair, intestines and even that cute little nose . Their mom lay on it so the farmer freezes these for me at -20 F for several weeks which takes care of that trichinoses. The pig are pasture raised so nice healthy meant put to good use. I think farmers are glad when they don't have to dispose of these unfortunate little ones.
I must say that that gruesome job of having to cut them up get easier with every time.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

tc68 said:


> Can you tell me why no beef bones? I've been giving mine beef bones. I ask them to cut off the heads of the bones so he can get to the marrow. Am I giving him something I shouldn't be? Is it because you're afraid it may damage their teeth?
> 
> Also anyone know if pork bones are safe? In other words, do we need to worry about trichinosis from raw pork products?



I think beef bones are just too hard for their teeth. I've had 2 dogs with slab fractures from chewing on beef bones so I just don't give them anymore. Beef neck bones I'll give at times because it gives them a good workout, but I take them away when the meat is gone. My dogs love pork bones, and I'll buy a pork shoulder/pork butt, cut off most of the fat layer and give them the whole thing. They usually finish every last molecule of bone, lol. From what I've been told, all pork sold in U.S supermarkets have been frozen at some point, so I don't worry about trichinosis. I wouldn't feed fresh, raw meat from a wild pig, or from a farm, without deep freezing it for a month first. I've been doing this for about 17 years now without any problems.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Mudypoz said:


> I think beef bones are just too hard for their teeth. I've had 2 dogs with slab fractures from chewing on beef bones so I just don't give them anymore. Beef neck bones I'll give at times because it gives them a good workout, but I take them away when the meat is gone. My dogs love pork bones, and I'll buy a pork shoulder/pork butt, cut off most of the fat layer and give them the whole thing. They usually finish every last molecule of bone, lol. From what I've been told, all pork sold in U.S supermarkets have been frozen at some point, so I don't worry about trichinosis. I wouldn't feed fresh, raw meat from a wild pig, or from a farm, without deep freezing it for a month first. I've been doing this for about 17 years now without any problems.


Ok, good to know. Thanks.


----------

